# comic book artist = κομικογράφος, κν. κομίστας, κομιξάς, κομικίστας



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι ο *κομικίστας* είναι ο μονολεκτικός όρος που έχουμε για τον δημιουργό ενός κόμικ, τον ζωγράφο των κόμικς (με -ς στον πληθυντικό). Δεν έχουμε άλλο;

Επίσης, δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε μονολεκτική απόδοση για τον _comic strip artist_. Αυτός είναι _ζωγράφος / δημιουργός κόμικ στριπ_. ΟΚ;


----------



## crystal (Dec 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι ο *κομικίστας* είναι ο μονολεκτικός όρος που έχουμε για τον δημιουργό ενός κόμικ, τον ζωγράφο των κόμικς (με -ς στον πληθυντικό). Δεν έχουμε άλλο;



Έχουμε τον κομίστα. Που είναι μεν λάθος σχηματισμένη λέξη, αλλά αυτή ακούγεται χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 12, 2010)

Στον κύκλο μου ακούγεται πολύ ο _κομιξάς_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο. Είμαι ευλογημένος άνθρωπος. Τη μισώ τόσο πολύ αυτή τη λέξη που έχω καταφέρει να την ξεχάσω (ευλογημένος με το δώρο της αμνησίας).

Πώς θα γίνει να τη βάλω στον τίτλο μαζί με αυτό το εικονίδιο: 

Για επίθετο αντίστοιχο προς το _comic-art_ (π.χ. _comic-art rendering_) μπορώ να βάλω το _*κομικίστικος*_ ή υπάρχει κι εκεί καμιά μπούρδα;

(Τώρα που είδα και της Porkcastle την απάντηση, έχω δύο λέξεις να μισώ. Και προστέθηκε και η ευλογία της άγνοιας...)


----------



## meidei (Dec 12, 2010)

Εγώ που προτιμώ κόμικ (χωρίς πληθυντικό) και κομίστας θα πάω στο πυρ το εξώτερο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

meidei said:


> Εγώ που προτιμώ κόμικ (χωρίς πληθυντικό) και κομίστας θα πάω στο πυρ το εξώτερο;


Όχι, εκτός αν πάμε παρέα, γιατί κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα άκλιτα τα _κόμικ_, αλλά εκεί έμαθα να ακούω την αγορά· στον _κομίστα_ κωλώνω.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2010)

Εγώ ακόμα χειρότερα: προτιμώ _κόμιξ_ και _κομίστας_ αλλά και _κομιξάδες_ (στον πληθυντικό μόνο) δε με χαλάει. Πάει, διαγραφή θα φάω...


----------



## crystal (Dec 12, 2010)

Πάντως τα κόμικ κι εγώ έτσι άκλιτα τα γράφω...


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 12, 2010)

Θυμάμαι πάντως πως μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι το περιοδικό _Κόμιξ_ που διάβαζα πιτσιρίκι είχε μέσα ιστορίες του Καρλ _Μπαρκς_...


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 12, 2010)

Αν πρόκειται για δημιουργό, ακούγεται πολύ το κομίστας - και το λένε και οι ίδιοι ως προς τον κλάδο τους και την ατομική τους δεξιότητα, μ' άλλα λόγια μη κωλώνετε καθόλου... ο κομιξάς απ' την άλλη μπορεί να είναι ο δημιουργός, αλλά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τους εξειδικευμένους εμπόρους - εισαγωγείς κόμιξ (ή κόμικς), ή ακόμη και απλά τους αναγνώστες - φανμπόϊδες. Το κομικίστας πάλι πρώτη φορά το βλέπω, και δεν πολυλέει...

Εγώ που χρόνια και χρόνια το γράφω ως κόμικς, να βρω μόνος μου την έξοδο ή θα με κατατοπίσει η τεχνική ηγεσία του σάιτος;


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 12, 2010)

Επίσης, στην ελληνική κομικιστική (;)) πραγματικότητα, ο σκιτσογράφος συχνά δηλώνει πως ο καλλιτέχνης ασχολείται με στριπάκια (σε αντιδιαστολή με τον γελοιογράφο), άρα είναι μία λύση για την απόδοση του comic-strip artist.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 12, 2010)

Είμαι με την Έλσα: γράφω _το/τα κόμιξ_ και... _κομίστας_! (με το μπαρδόν)

βέβαια... θηλυκός τύπος τού κομίστα; *η κομίστα;*  

Καλό και το _κομιξάς _αλλά με λαϊκή χροιά που μάλλον δεν θα λειτουργούσε καλά σε ένα κάπως πιο σοβαρό κείμενο. Ίσως η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι το _κομικογράφος _κατά το ζωγράφος με μοναδικό ψεγάδι πως δεν έχει ξέχωρο τύπο για το θηλυκό. Εάν όμως τα έχουμε καταφέρει με το _ο/η ζωγράφος_, ε, ας το υπομείνουμε κι εδώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Πω πω, είμαι πολύ πίσω. Εξαιρετικός ο *κομικογράφος*! (Είχα μείνει στους κοσμικογράφους :) )

Η πλάκα είναι ότι έμαθα αγγλικά (και) με τα κόμικ. Μερικούς τόνους έχω διαβάσει. Αλλά είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το κόμικ στον ελληνικό χώρο. Πάω να φτιάξω τον τίτλο.


----------



## meidei (Dec 12, 2010)

Το κόμι*κς* (αντί κόμιξ) το βρίσκω ψιλοαποτρόπαιο. Αλλά εντάξει, το ξεπερνώ. Πλέον γράφω και "ουπς" αντί για "ουψ" 

Για εμένα ο κʰομίστας και ο κʰομιξάς είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο πρώτος τα σχεδιάζει και ο δεύτερος τα διαβάζει φανατικά. Είμαι ο μόνος που κάνει τέτοια διάκριση; 

Υγ. Να βάλουμε και τα manga στο παιχνίδι; Πώς τον λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτόν που τα σχεδιάζει;


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

meidei said:


> Το κόμι*κς* (αντί κόμιξ) το βρίσκω ψιλοαποτρόπαιο.



Μα γιατί; Δεν έχουμε το -_x_ τού _jour fixe_. Δεν γράφουμε _τανξ_, γράφουμε _τανκς_. Βεβαίως _ουπς_, όπως έγραψες, και _τσιπς_. Και όταν παραβαίνουν τον κανόνα και γράφουν όπως το ακούνε, γράφουν _μπλογκς_, όχι *_μπλογξ_.



meidei said:


> Για εμένα ο κʰομίστας και ο κʰομιξάς είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα.


Βρείτε τα και πείτε μου. Για μένα και τα δύο είναι δύο κακά πράγματα — κακοσχηματισμένα, κακόηχα, κουασιμοδάκια. :)



meidei said:


> Υγ. Να βάλουμε και τα manga στο παιχνίδι; Πώς τον λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτόν που τα σχεδιάζει;


Βάλτε όσα θέλετε στο παιχνίδι, κάποιες απορίες μου που δεν έχουν αναδυθεί ακόμα θα λύσετε.


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 12, 2010)

meidei said:


> Υγ. Να βάλουμε και τα manga στο παιχνίδι; Πώς τον λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτόν που τα σχεδιάζει;



_Μάγκας_ πάντως δεν είναι...


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 12, 2010)

Τη διαφορά μεταξύ κομίστα και κομιξά την ανέφερα πιο πριν. Πρώτη σελίδα του νήματος, κάτω - κάτω, κάπου εκεί στη μέση της πρώτης παραγράφου της δημοσίευσης μου. 

Ο κομικογράφος δυστυχώς κάνει μία ατυχή ομοηχία με τον κωμικογράφο, πράγμα που μπορεί συνειρμικά να οδηγήσει αλλού - κι αν μη τι άλλο, εν έτει 2010, τα κόμικς έχουν ξεφύγει πλέον από τα κλασικά κωμικά στεγανά των μικιμάου...

Ο κομίστας γιατί δεν μας κάνει είπαμε;

Υ.Γ. Ο σχεδιαστής μάνγκα λέγεται μανγκάκα, εκτός κι αν παίζει άλλη ονομασία που δεν την έχω υπόψη. Αν είναι, θα τσεκάρω και θα επανέλθω...


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 12, 2010)

meidei said:


> Για εμένα ο κʰομίστας και ο κʰομιξάς είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο πρώτος τα σχεδιάζει και ο δεύτερος τα διαβάζει φανατικά. Είμαι ο μόνος που κάνει τέτοια διάκριση;



Δεν διαφωνώ πως το _κομιξάς _μπορεί να παραπέμπει σε κάποιον που έχει πώρωση με τα κόμιξ κατά τα_ μεταλάς, ροκάς_ κτλ.

Για την διαφορά στην γραφή _κόμι*ξ*/κόμι*κς*_, από την μία έχουμε το_ ταν*κς*_ (πληθυντικός τού tank), από την άλλη έχουμε το γλύκισμα _ρο*ξ*_ (πληθυντικός του rock). Προσωπικά προτιμώ την γραφή _κόμι*ξ*_ για τρεις λόγους:

διαχρονικά στα Ελληνικά το _ξ_ είναι ένα χαρακτηριστικό καταληκτικό σύμφωνο (_άπαξ, μύσταξ, βλαξ_ αλλά και... _μπλιαξ _ )
υπάρχει πλήθος ξενόφερτων λέξεων που λήγουν σε /ks/ και τις γράφουμε με _ξ_, άσχετα αν δεν προέρχονται από πληθυντικό (_φαξ, σεξ, σπορτέξ_). Αυτός, μάλιστα, είν' ένας λόγος παραπάνω να γραφτεί με _ξ_ το _κόμιξ_, ή και το _τανξ_, έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει η αίσθηση τού πληθυντικού που οδηγεί και σε ξενική κλίση (_το τανκ/τα τανκς, το κόμικ/τα κόμικς_), πράγμα αδόκιμο για μέσ’ στην γλώσσα μας.
αφού το έχουμε το ρημάδι το _ξ_ για /ks/ ποιος ο λόγος να το αποφεύγουμε; 
 


Porkcastle said:


> _Μάγκας_ πάντως δεν είναι...



αν τα ζωγραφίζει σωστά είναι τρελός μάγκας!


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2010)

Προτιμήσεις όχι εντελώς προσωπικές, γιατί η πιάτσα έχει πάντα το πάνω χέρι: 

Το _κόμικ_, τα _κόμικς_.
_Σχεδιαστής κόμικς_ ή πιο χαλαρά _κομίστας_ (όχι κομιστής, αυτός είναι από άλλο καρτούν) για τον δημιουργό και _φανατικός των κόμικς_ (που ήμουν στα νιάτα μου) ή _κομιξάς_ για τον πωρωμένο αναγνώστη.
Ο _κομικογράφος_ που λέει ο Φαροφύλακας είναι πολύ χρήσιμος σε πιο χάι ρέτζιστερ (και σε περιορισμένο χώρο, ψυχαναγκαστικέ υποτιτλιστή) για τον δημιουργό· έτσι τον γράφω, αλλά διστάζω να το πω, γιατί παραμονεύει ο _κωμικογράφος_ να με ξετινάξει.
Τον _κομικίστα_ δεν τον έχω ξαναδεί ή ματακούσει.
Για τα comic-strips, τον _σκιτσογράφο_ που λέει ο Cadmian προτιμώ, παρότι δεν είναι μονοσήμαντη η αντιστοιχία με τον comic strip artist.
Όσο για τα μάνγκα, μανγκογράφο θα τον έλεγα φυσικά, σαν όλους τους -γράφους, αλλά τέτοια πράματα του απωανατολίτη σατανά δεν πιάνω στα χέρια και το στόμα μου. Ανιμογράφος; Πάω για ψυχογράφημα... 

Edit: Cadmian, δεν είδα το τελευταίο ποστ σου πριν ξεκινήσω να γράφω, αλλά μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι. Και ο πιτσιρικάς σχεδιαστής μάνγκα, μαγκάκι;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2010)

Νομίζω οτι οι ίδιοι αυτοαποκαλούνται _κομιξάδες _και ανάλογο έχουμε με τους _μικρομηκάδες_, τους σκηνοθέτες ταινιών μικρού μήκους. Κατά τα λοιπά, συμφωνώ με τον Φαροφύλακα: Κόμιξ, για ενικό και πληθυντικό. Δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Προτιμήσεις όχι εντελώς προσωπικές, γιατί η πιάτσα έχει πάντα το πάνω χέρι:
> [*]Το _κόμικ_, τα _κόμικς_.



Εδώ, άλτερ έγκο μου, θα διαφωνήσω. Έτσι *δεν θα έπρεπε* κτγμ να σχηματίζεται πληθυντικός στα ελληνικά, να κάνουμε το άκλιτο μισόκλιτο.

Κτγμ πάντα, υπάρχουν τρεις επιλογές, οι εξής τέσσερις (μαζί με του Φαρό):

1) το κόμικ, τα κόμικ άκλιτο
2) το κόμικς, τα κόμικς άκλιτο
3) αυτή που αναφέρεις, που ισοδυναμεί με δύο _ξεχωριστούς_ τύπους: το κόμικ (ενικός) και τα κόμικς (πληθ.)
4) το/τα κόμιξ

Και καλά στα αγγλικά, που ξέρουμε πώς σχηματίζεται ο πληθυντικός. Άντε και μάθαμε και το Νίμπελουνγκ/Νιμπελούνγκεν. Θα έχουμε από δίπλα έναν Σαραντάκο να μας ενημερώνει για μουτζαχίντ και για ρουμπάι;


----------



## meidei (Dec 12, 2010)

> Μα γιατί; Δεν έχουμε το -x τού jour fixe. Δεν γράφουμε τανξ, γράφουμε τανκς. Βεβαίως ουπς, όπως έγραψες, και τσιπς. Και όταν παραβαίνουν τον κανόνα και γράφουν όπως το ακούνε, γράφουν μπλογκς, όχι *μπλογξ.


Δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο αν το πάρουμε με το κριτήριο της χρήσης. 
Προσωπικά, εκτός αν έχω να κάνω με πολύ παγιωμένες λέξεις (όπως πχ το τανκς, τα τσιπς, ουπς), θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον ξένο ενικό (τα κόμικ, τα λινκ, τα μπλογκ κλπ) και τα <ξ>-<ψ> αν η χρήση αυτών των ήχων είναι αναπόφευκτη.
Είναι δύσκολο να ξεφύγει κανείς από την κουλτούρα του «έτσι το γράφω εγώ!», αλλά κάνω ό,τι μπορώ.



> Τη διαφορά μεταξύ κομίστα και κομιξά την ανέφερα πιο πριν. Πρώτη σελίδα του νήματος, κάτω - κάτω, κάπου εκεί στη μέση της πρώτης παραγράφου της δημοσίευσης μου.


Πράγματι. Μου ξέφυγε στην πρώτη ανάγνωση.



> αφού το έχουμε το ρημάδι το ξ για /ks/ ποιος ο λόγος να το αποφεύγουμε;


Σημαντικό αυτό, τουλάχιστον για εμένα. Γιατί το <κσ> να είναι η απλοποίηση του <ξ> κι όχι τ' ανάποδο;

Όσο για τον μα(ν)γκάκα, αυτός είναι ο όρος που κυριαρχεί στην σχετική υποκουλτούρα, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να δοκιμάσω το *μαγκ*ά*ς και να καταγράψω αντιδράσεις (και ξέρετε ότι τα φαν-μπόι είναι βίαια).


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ, άλτερ έγκο μου, θα διαφωνήσω. Έτσι *δεν θα έπρεπε* κτγμ να σχηματίζεται πληθυντικός στα ελληνικά, να κάνουμε το άκλιτο μισόκλιτο.
> 
> [...]
> Και καλά στα αγγλικά, που ξέρουμε πώς σχηματίζεται ο πληθυντικός. Άντε και μάθαμε και το Νίμπελουνγκ/Νιμπελούνγκεν. Θα έχουμε από δίπλα έναν Σαραντάκο να μας ενημερώνει για μουτζαχίντ και για ρουμπάι;


 
α. Δεν θα έπρεπε, αλλά γίνεται. Και το κόμιξ καλά κρατεί.

β. μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίγεις, δεν την κάνουμε άλλο νήμα;

Herr Doktor, wie schreibt man Fuchs auf Griechisch; Φουκς oder Φουξ; ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Ναι, ναι, να κάνουμε άλλο νήμα, άλλα νήματα, να δούμε τους πληθυντικούς, να δούμε και τις μεταγραφές και αν θα ξεχωρίζουμε την Μπάρμπαρα Χέντρικς από τον Τζίμι Χέντριξ. 

Τελικά ξεκινάς ένα απλό νήμα για την πιο απλή απορία... Πού να περιμένεις πόσες ουρές θα βγάλει;


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν γίνεται αυτό σε άλλη λέξη εκτός από το κόμικ (κόμικ-κόμικς). Στο ΛΚΝ, η αναζήτηση για %κσ% δίνει μόνο αυτό και τα κορν φλέικς που δεν πολυχρειάζονται δα και τον ενικό.
Να πω την αμαρτία μου, όταν λέω και γράφω κόμικ ή κόμικς, μου φαίνεται πως ακούω και βλέπω το κωμικό πίσω του, ενώ το κόμιξ μού φαντάζει ξένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Herr Doktor, wie schreibt man Fuchs auf Griechisch; Φουκς oder Φουξ; ;)



Μα... Φιξ, όπως η μπίρα. 



daeman said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν γίνεται αυτό σε άλλη λέξη εκτός από το κόμικ (κόμικ-κόμικς).


Στα σοβαρά, τώρα. Τη συζήτηση για το τανκ-τανκς την είχα πολύ πρόσφατα (με αφορμή κείμενο του β'ππ) , όπου ένα από τα εύλογα επιχειρήματα ήταν: «Μα δεν μπορώ να λέω _το τανκς_, αφού είναι πολλά», και χρειάστηκε η απάντηση «Τότε, γιατί δεν λες _το στούκα_;».

Επομένως ναι, να ανοίξουμε πολλά νήματα. Και να μην ξεχάσουμε τον Τζάκι Ικξ! ;) (_last name pronounced "Ix" or "Icks"_, λέει η γουίκη). Παρακαλώ; Ποια είναι η διαφορά;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Να πω την αμαρτία μου, όταν λέω και γράφω κόμικ ή κόμικς, μου φαίνεται πως ακούω και βλέπω το κωμικό πίσω του, ενώ το κόμιξ μού φαντάζει ξένο.



Σήμερα πολλά κόμιξ είναι δραματικά δίχως ίχνος κωμικού στοιχείου και δεν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός λόγος σύνδεσης τής λ. με την ετυμολογική αρχή της. Είναι ίδια περίπτωση με το κουλούρι που, τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου, είναι κυρίως ίσιο.



meidei said:


> Σημαντικό αυτό, τουλάχιστον για εμένα. Γιατί το <κσ> να είναι η απλοποίηση του <ξ> κι όχι τ' ανάποδο;



δεν ξέρω αν τίθεται θέμα απλοποίησης πάντως το *ξ* είναι οικονομικότερο.



meidei said:


> Όσο για τον μα(ν)γκάκα, αυτός είναι ο όρος που κυριαρχεί στην σχετική υποκουλτούρα, αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι να δοκιμάσω το *μαγκ*ά*ς και να καταγράψω αντιδράσεις (και ξέρετε ότι τα φαν-μπόι είναι βίαια).



το _μα(ν)γκάς_ ταιριάζει μια χαρά στον φανατικό αναγνώστη των _μάνγκα_ --κατά τα προαναφερθέντα _ροκάς_, _μεταλάς _και παρέα με το _κομιξάς _εφόσον κατέληγε κι αυτό τοιουτοτρόπως.


----------



## mariposa (Dec 13, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές τον πληθυντικό "κομικάδες". Πολύ σπανιότερα, σε ενικό "κομικάς". Άλλη μια λέξη για να μισήσετε...


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Ωραία συζήτηση πιάσατε και πράγματι έχει εννιά τουλάχιστον ουρές.

Εγώ πάντως αφού διάβασα τα όσα ειπώθηκαν, στο εξής, αν χρειαστεί, θα γράφω το-τα κόμικς ή το-τα κόμιξ (δεν έχω αποφασίσει) και κομίστας. Η γραφή κόμιξ έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν θυμίζει πολύ τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 13, 2010)

βέβαια η λ. _κόμιξ _μάλλον θα δώσει _κομιξογράφος _(αλλά και _κομιξομανής_) όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτές οι λέξεις μπορεί να φέρουν στο μυαλό την _μύξα_. 

Τώρα που γκούγκλισα βρήκα μοναχά μία φορά το _κομι*ξ*ογράφος_ (148 αποτελέσματα για το _κομι*κ*ογράφος_) ενώ υπήρχαν οχτώ αποτελέσματα για το _κομι*ξ*ομανής _(και καμία για _κομι*κ*ομανής_).

Αρκετά ακαταστάλακτη η περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα για το -_κς_ (ή το -_κσ_-) και το -_ξ_-:

Το ΛΝΕΓ τουλάχιστον (αλλά όχι το Μείζον ή το ΛΚΝ) έχει και τους δύο τύπους: _κόμικς_ και _κόμιξ_ (στα άλλα μόνο ο πρώτος τύπος υπάρχει). Βοηθά που μπαίνει και στον ενικό (_το κόμιξ_), αλλά αυτό δεν πολυβοήθησε τη γραφή *_τανξ_.

Παλιότερα ίσως προτιμούσαμε να μεταγράφουμε σε -_ξ_-. Π.χ. _Γκλύξμπουργκ_ (_Glücksburg_). Και ο _Hastings_ έγινε _ο Άστιγξ, του Άστιγγος_. Σήμερα έχουμε τη _μάχη του Χέιστινγκς_. Και _οι Βίκινγκς, ο Μελ Μπρουκς, ο Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς, ο Χάουαρντ Χοκς_. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι γενικότερα υπάρχει πια η τάση να διατηρούμε ξεχωριστό το -_s_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα*.

Ο Τσιψ έβαλε κορν φλέιξ για πρωινό· μετά την έξταση της εξπερμάτωσης, είχε μια διαολεμένη όρεκση. Απέκσω είδε έναν γκρίζο εξκαφέα που έμοιαζε με τανξ. Είχαν εξτρατεύσει εναντίον του οι εξλαβισμένοι γκάγξτερ, γιατί πσες αργά εξτόμισε: Με μία λέκση, όχι! Δεν αφήνω κανέναν κομικσολόγο να μου αλλάκσει γνώμη, ο εξυγχρονισμός των κόμιξ θα κσεκινήσει αμέσως! 

*Μαζί με μένα, κσύπνησε κι ο δαίμων μου κι αν τον φιμώσω, θα με πσέλνει όλη μέρα.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Dec 14, 2010)

*σχεδιαστής κόμικ*, το είπε κανείς; :)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Dec 14, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Νομίζω οτι οι ίδιοι αυτοαποκαλούνται _κομιξάδες _και ανάλογο έχουμε με τους _μικρομηκάδες_, τους σκηνοθέτες ταινιών μικρού μήκους. Κατά τα λοιπά, συμφωνώ με τον Φαροφύλακα: Κόμιξ, για ενικό και πληθυντικό. Δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο:



Το κόμικ που δείχνει η φωτογραφία - και του οποίου έχω _σχεδόν_ (κλαψ, λυγμ) όλα τα τεύχη - ανήκει στη σειρά με τίτλο "Κόμιξ" και είναι ένα κόμικ. Άρα το "κόμιξ" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως τίτλος της σειράς και όχι για να χαρακτηρίσει τα κόμικς γενικότερα.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 14, 2010)

VGNFZ31M said:


> Το κόμικ που δείχνει η φωτογραφία - και του οποίου έχω _σχεδόν_ (κλαψ, λυγμ) όλα τα τεύχη - ανήκει στη σειρά με τίτλο "Κόμιξ" και είναι ένα κόμικ. Άρα το "κόμιξ" χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως τίτλος της σειράς και όχι για να χαρακτηρίσει τα κόμικς γενικότερα.



Και γιατί πρέπει εμείς να ρυθμίσουμε την γλώσσα και την ορθογραφία μας επειδή κάποια πολυεθνική ιδιοποιήθηκε την λ. κόμιξ και την χρησιμοποιεί για κάποιο εμπορικό της προϊόν;

Προσωπικά θεωρώ απαράδεκτο τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο και απορώ πώς δεν τους έκανε ακόμα μήνυση κάποιος ανταγωνιστής. Είναι σαν να εκδίδει κάποιος περιοδικό με το όνομα _Περιοδικό _ή εφημερίδα με το όνομα _Εφημερίδα_.

( ζήτω ο Ντόναλντ, κατά τ' άλλα ;) )


----------



## meidei (Dec 14, 2010)

Farofylakas said:


> Και γιατί πρέπει εμείς να ρυθμίσουμε την γλώσσα και την ορθογραφία μας επειδή κάποια πολυεθνική ιδιοποιήθηκε την λ. κόμιξ και την χρησιμοποιεί για κάποιο εμπορικό της προϊόν;
> 
> Προσωπικά θεωρώ απαράδεκτο τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο και απορώ πώς δεν τους έκανε ακόμα μήνυση κάποιος ανταγωνιστής. *Είναι σαν να εκδίδει κάποιος περιοδικό με το όνομα Περιοδικό *ή εφημερίδα με το όνομα _Εφημερίδα_.
> 
> ( ζήτω ο Ντόναλντ, κατά τ' άλλα ;) )



Αυτό υπήρχε ;)


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2010)

Φαροφύλακα, απ' ό,τι βλέπω στον υπέρτιτλο, ο πλήρης τίτλος ήταν "Walt Disney Κόμιξ", και με μια μικρή λαθροχειρία υποτονίστηκε εντελώς το πρώτο συνθετικό ώστε να προβληθει το δεύτερο. Άρα ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά (θα ισχυριζόταν ο υπαίτιος αν του ζητούσαν το λόγο).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Παλιότερα ίσως προτιμούσαμε να μεταγράφουμε σε -_ξ_-. Π.χ. _Γκλύξμπουργκ_ (_Glücksburg_). Και ο _Hastings_ έγινε _ο Άστιγξ, του Άστιγγος_. Σήμερα έχουμε τη _μάχη του Χέιστινγκς_. Και _οι Βίκινγκς, ο Μελ Μπρουκς, ο Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς, ο Χάουαρντ Χοκς_. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι γενικότερα υπάρχει πια η τάση να διατηρούμε ξεχωριστό το -_s_.


Αναλογιζόμενος και ότι το -bs- το έχουμε κάνει -ψ- (Habsburg -> Αψβούργοι), αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα το μεταγράφαμε σήμερα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

_Χομπς, Γουέμπστερ, κλομπς._

(Με τον καλό τον Γκούγκλη να γράφει αποκάτω: *Did you mean κλομπ;*)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2010)

Πάντως, η απόδοση *_Αμπσβούργοι _δεν παίζει με τίποτα. Αν, θα έπρεπε *_Απσβούργοι_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, η απόδοση *_Αμπσβούργοι _δεν παίζει με τίποτα. Αν, θα έπρεπε *_Απσβούργοι_.



Προφανώς δεν έχεις δει το *Χάμπσμπουργκ*.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

Πάντως και στη λέξη _αψέντι_ το δικό μας -ψ- με το -bs- παίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς δεν έχεις δει το *Χάμπσμπουργκ*.



Προφανώς δεν το είχα δει, όχι.  Και έτσι ακόμη, το πρώτο -μ- περιττεύει (είναι κτγμ απομεινάρι της προσπάθειας αντιστρεψιμότητας).

Πάντως, στα λιγοστά ευρήματα για Χάπσμπουργκ βρίσκουμε και διαμαντάκια όπως αυτό:
Ποιος συνδέει τη δυναστεία των Αψβούργων με την κυβέρνηση του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα; Ο κ. Πέτρος Ευθυμίου. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: Τον Ιούλιο στη σύνοδο του ΟΑΣΕ στο Καζακστάν «παιζόταν» η προεδρία της Επιτροπής Δικαιωμάτων ανάμεσα στην αμερικανίδα κυρία Χίλντα Σόλις και στην τελευταία απόγονο των Αψβούργων κυρία Βαλπούργκ φον Χάπσμπουργκ-Ντάγκλας. Ο κ. Ευθυμίου [...]​
Αψβούργοι, Χάμπσμπουργκ, Βαλπούργκ, Καζακστάν όλα σε ένα καζάνι...


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Να που το πέταξε ο Βηματοδότης: *[δόκτορα, πιάσε κόκκινο!]*

Ποιος συνδέει τη δυναστεία των Αψβούργων με την κυβέρνηση του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα; Ο κ. Πέτρος Ευθυμίου. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: Τον Ιούλιο στη σύνοδο του ΟΑΣΕ στο Καζακστάν «παιζόταν» η προεδρία της Επιτροπής Δικαιωμάτων ανάμεσα στην αμερικανίδα κυρία Χίλντα Σόλις και στην τελευταία απόγονο των Αψβούργων κυρία Βαλπούργκ φον Χάπσμπουργκ-Ντάγκλας. Ο κ. Ευθυμίου, που εκτός από πρόεδρος της Οικονομικής Επιτροπής είναι και επικεφαλής του Socialist Group του οργανισμού, συνέβαλε στη νίκη της σαραντάρας λατίνας κυρίας Σόλις και από τότε μιλάνε συχνά στο τηλέφωνο.

Η γνωριμία με τον κ. Ευθυμίου έφερε γούρι στην κυρία Σόλις. Ανέλαβε υπουργός Εργασίας του Ομπάμα και οι αμερικανοί εργαζόμενοι μπορούν πλέον να ελπίζουν στη σοσιαλιστική επιρροή του κ. Ευθυμίου. Επειδή όμως ο Πέτρος εκτός από τον σοσιαλισμό έχει αδυναμία και στην Ιστορία, δεν θα με εξέπληττε αν στην ψηφοφορία για την αντικατάσταση της κυρίας Σόλις στον ΟΑΣΕ οι Σοσιαλιστές έκαναν την υπέρβαση και υποστήριζαν την «κεντροδεξιά» κυρία Φον Χάπσμπουργκ-Ντάγκλας.​
Ταυτόχρονα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο Βηματοδότης δεν παρακολουθεί _Απεγνωσμένες νοικοκυρές_, αλλιώς θα γνώριζε ότι οι λατίνες Solis προφέρονται Σολίς. Όπως στη Wikipedia ή στο 



. Το λάθος το κάνουν (δις) στο forvo!


----------



## Marinos (Dec 19, 2010)

Λέω να το αφήσω εδώ έστω κι από σπόντα: το Βήμα ανακάλυψε και τον "Γκαίμπελ", προφανώς κάνει Γκαίμπελς στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ταυτόχρονα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο Βηματοδότης δεν παρακολουθεί _Απεγνωσμένες νοικοκυρές_


Ναι, και οι Νοικοκυρές είναι σε απόγνωση.







Να προσέχουμε τι λέμε, μην οδηγήσουμε τη συμφορουμίτισσα σε απόγνωση!


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 29, 2011)

Ξεχασμένη και αχρησιμοποίητη σήμερα ελληνοποίηση του όρου comic-book artist: *Κομιξαδόρος*.

Το συνάντησα σχετικά πρόσφατα ξαναρίχνωντας μία ματιά στα Εικονομηνύματα του Γ.Τσούκη, που'χε εκδοθεί το 2003.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Το "comic" στα αγγλικά σημαίνει και "κωμικός". Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει τόσο κόλλημα στο να μην έχουμε στα ελληνικά λέξεις με δύο εφαρμογές-έννοιες όταν μεταφράζουμε (ειδικά όταν η λέξη που μεταφράζουμε έχει την ίδια ελληνική ρίζα). 

Είναι σαν αυτό που μου λένε όταν μεταφράζω την λέξη "rendering" ως "απόδοση" ...Δηλαδή ότι δεν μπορώ να το πω γιατί το "απόδοση" έχει άλλη χρήση στα ελληνικά.
Η απάντησή μου είναι πάντα: "Γιατί, το "rendering" έχει μόνο μια χρήση στα αγγλικά; Οι αγγλόφωνοι είναι πιο έξυπνοι από εμάς;" 

Γιατί λοιπόν όχι κωμικό, κωμικογράφος και κωμικά; (κωμικολωριδογράφος ... εκεί όντως κολλάει λίγο το θέμα :Ρ )


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2011)

Γιατί ήδη προϋπάρχει η λέξη κόμικ, που είναι δάνειο, και σημαίνει τη συγκεκριμένη μορφή τέχνης. Αν πεις _κωμικός_, ο αποδέκτης της μετάφρασης θα καταλάβει τον Γιάννη Μπέζο, όχι τον Uderzo.

Το παράδειγμα με το rendering δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιο.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί ήδη προϋπάρχει η λέξη κόμικ, που είναι δάνειο, και σημαίνει τη συγκεκριμένη μορφή τέχνης. Αν πεις _κωμικός_, ο αποδέκτης της μετάφρασης θα καταλάβει τον Γιάννη Μπέζο, όχι τον Uderzo.
> 
> Το παράδειγμα με το rendering δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιο.



Να δώσω τότε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα. Η λέξη "τηλέφωνο" είναι βασισμένη στην αγγλική "telephone". Βέβαια όπως και η λέξη "comic" το "telephone" έχει ελληνικές ρίζες. Γιαυτό το λόγο διαλέξαμε να το γράψουμε σύμφωνα με της ελληνικές του ρίζες και οχι με τον τρόπο που το έγραψαν οι αγγλόφωνοι (λόγο έλλειψης των γραμμάτων "Ω", "Η" και "Φ"). Οπότε για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν το γράφουμε "τέλεφον" νομίζω πρέπει να έχουμε και το "Ω" στο "κωμικ(ο)"

Ενώ υπάρχει το "comedian", υπάρχει και το ¨comic" και σημαίνουν το ίδιο. Οπότε το "comic" υιοθετήθηκε με τον ίδιο τρόπο που θα υιοθετούσαμε το "κωμικό" και τον "κωμικογράφο".
Το αγγλικό "comic" έχει σαν ρίζα το "κωμικός" και παραπέμπει και στον Μπέζο και στον uderzo όπως ακριβός λες ότι θα έκανε και το "κωμικό" στα ελληνικά.

Αλήθεια, οι ελληνόφωνοι μπερδεύονται με της δυο έννοιες του αγγλικού "comic", ενώ υπάρχει και το "comedian";

Παρενθετικά θα πω πως το "rendering" παραπέμπει σε απόδοση σχεδόν κάθε τύπου αλλά δεν έχω δει κανέναν Αγγλόφωνο να μπερδεύετε. Αντιθέτως όταν χρησιμοποιώ (ομιλούμενος Αγγλικά) την λέξη "rendering" (εκτός ψηφιακού πλαισίου) οι μόνοι που με κοιτάνε παράξενα είναι Ελληνόφωνοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

Μισό λεπτό: προτείνεις δηλαδή, εκεί που εδώ και δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα οι φίλοι του είδους λένε «κόμικ», να αρχίσουν ξαφνικά να λένε «κωμικό»; Με ποια λογική;

Αυτό που λες για το rendering δεν το κατάλαβα: το χρησιμοποιείς στα *αγγλικά* και σου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν σε καταλαβαίνουν οι *ελληνόφωνοι*;


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 5, 2011)

Μα για τον ίδιο λόγο που είναι τόσο "μπέρδεμα" η ελληνική ορθογραφία φυσικά - για να βλέπουμε την ρίζα της λέξης. Θυσιάζουμε τόσα πολλά για χάρη των "εμφανών ριζών", γιατί να κάνουμε εδώ εξαίρεση; Γιατί στο "telephone" αλλά όχι στο "comic"; 


...Και εδω έρχεται και κολλάει το παράδειγμα του rendering... Μεταξύ άλλων παραδίδω και μαθήματα καλλιτεχνικών στα αγγλικά σε ελληνόφωνους. Επειδή "ξέρουν" πολλές αγγλικές λέξεις μόνο φωνητικά και με μια μόνο έννοια (scanner, design, animation, comic κλπ), με κοιτάνε παράξενα όταν θα πω πχ "John is a very animated person" ή "scan the room" ή "render this drawing in color" ή "this course was designed for adults" ή "intelectual design" κλπ.

Θέλω να πω ότι στην προσπάθεια μας να υιοθετήσουμε μια Αγγλική λέξη, δεν μαθαίνουμε την αντίστοιχη ελληνική λέξη(σαρωτής, απόδοση, σχεδίαση-σχέδιο, κλπ), αλλά ούτε και την πραγματική σημασία της αγγλικής λέξης. Κάτι παρόμοιο μπορεί να συμβεί και με την λέξη comic που σημαίνει και comedian. Έτσι, μου φαίνεται πως βοηθάει να ξέρουμε ότι και η δυο έννοιες του "comic" προέρχονται από το "κωμικό". Αν το γράψεις όμως "κομικ"... το χάνεις λίγο αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το φαινόμενο αδυναμίας κατανόησης δείχνει ανεπαρκή γνώση αγγλικών, πράγμα που είναι λογικό, γιατί ο μέσος ελληνόφωνος ομιλητής δεν κατανοεί με ευκολία την καθομιλουμένη αγγλική.

Επίσης, είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να έχεις εισάγει μία λέξη ως δάνειο που έχει μία συγκεκριμένη χρήση, και πολύ διαφορετικό να μπορείς να ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αρχικά αυτή η λέξη ώστε να κατανοήσεις και όλες της τις έννοιες. Τρίτον, όταν μία λέξη έχει αποκτήσει συγκεκριμένη χρήση, είναι λογικό μερικές φορές να μην έχει ετυμολογική διαφάνεια. Αυτό συμβαίνει και σε αμιγώς ελληνικές λέξεις. Τέταρτον, τι ακριβώς θυσιάζουμε για χάρη των εμφανών ριζών; Πέμπτον, οι λέξεις που είναι αντιδάνεια, συχνά απέχουν πολύ μορφολογικά από τις αρχικές - αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αναστήσουμε την όποια ορθογραφία είχαν αρχικά.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 5, 2011)

Δεδομένου ότι εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες η ίδια η έννοια του comic ως μέσου έκφρασης έχει επεκταθεί σε πολλούς τομείς πέραν του κωμικού (όπως κι αν ορίζεται αυτό), αλλά και του ότι το comic - κόμικ έχει έρθει στα καθ'ημάς ως αντιδάνειο, η εμμονή στην αρχική ορθογραφία της λέξης είναι σαν να στερεί απ' την ίδια την έννοια τις υπόλοιπες εκφάνσεις της.

Αν υπάρχουν -που υπάρχουν- κόμικς με αμιγώς κωμικό χαρακτήρα και ιστορίες, υπάρχουν εξίσου κι άλλα κόμικς που μόνο κωμικά δεν είναι, κι ούτε έχουν και σκοπό να είναι. Το αν έχουν κοινή ρίζα ή καταγωγή δεν προσθέτει τίποτα στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα του μέσου. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με ορολογίες σε άλλα πεδία, είτε είναι επιστημονικά, είτε καλλιτεχνικά, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Βασικά, σκέψου αν σου αρέσει οπτικά η γραφή κώμικς-κώμιξ-κώμικ ή αν αισθάνεσαι ότι σου προσφέρει κάτι το έξτρα από καθαρά νοηματική άποψη.


----------



## TryHarder (Jul 5, 2011)

Καλά, δεν είπα ότι θα καταλάβει κάποιος την καταγωγή της λέξης δανείου ή αντιδανείου επειδή το γράφει με την αρχική του ορθογραφία... Αλλά βοηθάει λίγο αν ήθελε κάποιος να το βρει. Όπως ακριβώς ισχύει και για τις περισσότερες ορθογραφικές ιδιαιτερότητες των ελληνικών λέξεων που υποδηλώνουν τη ρίζα/ες της λέξης... Πρέπει να μελετηθούν.

Τι θυσιάζουμε για χάρη των εμφανών ριζών...; Ευκολότερη εκμάθηση - γραφή και συντομότερους τουλάχιστον νεολογισμούς (βλέπε Αγγλικά). Σε μια εποχή παγκοσμιοποίησης και διαδικτύωσης νομίζω αυτές είναι αρκετά μεγάλες θυσίες. Αν ήταν όλα με γιώτα και όμικρον, έμενα προσωπικά θα με βόλευε απίστευτα :Ρ Υπάρχει νήμα πάνω στο θέμα της απλοποίησης εδώ μέσα; Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να το δω.

@cadmian. Κοίτα.. οπτικά δεν μου λέει τίποτα είτε με τον ένα τρόπο είτε με τον άλλο και αυτό μπορεί να είναι λόγο δυσλεξίας ή κάτι άλλο. Αν με ρωτούσες τυχαία πως γράφεται το κόμικ και δεν είχα υπολογιστή είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου έλεγα ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Επειδή εκτός από δυσλεξικός είμαι και Αγγλόφωνος (~δίγλωσσος) μπορεί να έβρισκα μια λέξη όπως κωμικός-comedian-comic και να σου απαντούσα λίγο αργότερα ότι γράφεται με "ω" (λόγω κοινής ρίζας). Τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί θα ήξερα πως γράφεται το κωμικός ενώ δεν θα ήξερα πως γράφεται το κόμικ...; Δεν ξέρω... γιατί μπορεί να το είχα δει πιο πρόσφατα ή επειδή το είδα εκείνη τη στιγμή κάπου ή επειδή ο Δίας ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή ευθυγραμμισμένος με τους δορυφόρους του :Ρ


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Για την απλογράφηση, μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ (εμφανίσεις της λέξης "απλογράφηση" στη Λεξιλογία) ή για την απλοποίηση εδώ.

Μια μεγάλη μπουκιά είναι αυτό το νήμα, οπότε πήγαινε με το πάσο σου:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1775


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Πρώτον, καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Δεύτερον, επι του θέματος. Και "κομίστας" έχω συναντήσει, και "κομικίστας", και "κομιξάς" (θου Κύριε!), αλλά προτιμώ την περιφραστική απόδοση: σχεδιαστής κόμικ (και χωρίς τις αμερικανιές του αγγλικού πληθυντικού).


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Είναι μία συνετή λύση.

Επίσης σεναριογράφος-συγγραφέας κόμικς αν δεν κάνει τα σχέδια.


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Είναι μία συνετή λύση.
> 
> Επίσης σεναριογράφος-συγγραφέας κόμικς αν δεν κάνει τα σχέδια.


Λογικά ναι, αλλά επειδή το σενάριο για κόμικ δεν έχει καμία διαφορά από οποιοδήποτε σενάριο, νομίζω πως ο σεναριογράφος για κόμικ λέγεται απλά..."σεναριογράφος"(!). Παρακαλείται οποιοσδήποτε σχετικός να μας διαφωτίσει - προσωπικά, από χόμπυ ασχολήθηκα προ αμνημονεύτων ετών, και ουχί επαγγελματικά!


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική δεν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίζουμε κι ότι πρόκειται για σχεδιαστή κόμικ, αλλά για σχεδιαστή (γενικά). Όμως, απ' τη στιγμή που ο σχεδιαστής (γενικά κι αόριστα) μπορεί να ασχολείται με το σχεδιασμό αεροσκαφών αλλά και το στριπάκι σε ημερήσια εφημερίδα, έτσι κι ο σεναριογράφος (γενικά κι αόριστα) μπορεί να γράφει το σενάριο για το σίκουελ του Ρετιρέ έως το τελευταίο τεύχος της σειράς The Boys. Ο προσδιορισμός του μέσου κάνει τη διαφορά και αναδεικνύει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε πεδίου.

Επίσης, μία ιδέα. Μιάς και οι comic book artists δεν απασχολούνται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο σχέδιο και το σενάριο, αλλά αφορούν και άλλες ειδικότητες που συντελούν στο τελικό εικονογραφημένο αποτέλεσμα, θα ήταν ίσως καλό να μαζέψουμε τις ειδικότητες αυτές και τις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις τους σε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μου αρέσουν τα περιφραστικά, είναι σαφέστερα. Μου αρέσει επίσης που ο ένας από σας λέει «σχεδιαστής κόμικ» και ο άλλος «συγγραφέας κόμικς».
Ο _comic book writer_ θα πρέπει να είναι _συγγραφέας_, έτσι; Όχι _σεναριογράφος_.

Προσοχή: έρχομαι από δύο διακοπές της ΔΕΗ... Όλο και θα 'χω κάψει κάτι.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει ο διαχωρισμός μεταξύ plot, script και dialogues σε αρκετές σειρές, ιδιαίτερα στα αμερικάνικα κόμικς. Όπως επίσης μπορεί κανείς να δει τον συγγραφέα να αναφέρεται ως writer στη σελίδα των συντελεστών, ή το όνομα του απλά να αναφέρεται σε μία απ' τις ειδικότητες που ανέφερα πιο πριν.

Αυτό συχνά έχει να κάνει με την συχνότητα κυκλοφορίας της εκάστοτε σειράς, ή με το αν το πόνημα αποτελεί graphic novel, limited series, one-shot title κλπ.


----------



## Geysser (Jul 6, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική δεν χρειάζεται να διευκρινίζουμε κι ότι πρόκειται για σχεδιαστή κόμικ, αλλά για σχεδιαστή (γενικά). Όμως, απ' τη στιγμή που ο σχεδιαστής (γενικά κι αόριστα) μπορεί να ασχολείται με το σχεδιασμό αεροσκαφών αλλά και το στριπάκι σε ημερήσια εφημερίδα, έτσι κι ο σεναριογράφος (γενικά κι αόριστα) μπορεί να γράφει το σενάριο για το σίκουελ του Ρετιρέ έως το τελευταίο τεύχος της σειράς The Boys. Ο προσδιορισμός του μέσου κάνει τη διαφορά και αναδεικνύει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε πεδίου.
> 
> Επίσης, μία ιδέα. Μιάς και οι comic book artists δεν απασχολούνται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο σχέδιο και το σενάριο, αλλά αφορούν και άλλες ειδικότητες που συντελούν στο τελικό εικονογραφημένο αποτέλεσμα, θα ήταν ίσως καλό να μαζέψουμε τις ειδικότητες αυτές και τις ελληνικές μεταφράσεις τους σε αυτό το νήμα.


 
Στέκομαι διορθωμένος! ( pun intended! )


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2011)

Εγώ το πιάνω από εδώ και όποιος θέλει συμπληρώνει:

Writer, story, script, plot, dialogues
Penciller, pencils
Inker, inks
Letterer, lettering, letters
Colorist, colors
Cover artist

Αυτά ως προς το πρωτογενές αποτέλεσμα. Όποιος θέλει συμπληρώνει.


----------



## Maikon (Jun 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μερικά πράγματα για το -_κς_ (ή το -_κσ_-) και το -_ξ_-:
> 
> Το ΛΝΕΓ τουλάχιστον (αλλά όχι το Μείζον ή το ΛΚΝ) έχει και τους δύο τύπους: _κόμικς_ και _κόμιξ_ (στα άλλα μόνο ο πρώτος τύπος υπάρχει). Βοηθά που μπαίνει και στον ενικό (_το κόμιξ_), αλλά αυτό δεν πολυβοήθησε τη γραφή *_τανξ_.
> 
> Παλιότερα ίσως προτιμούσαμε να μεταγράφουμε σε -_ξ_-. Π.χ. _Γκλύξμπουργκ_ (_Glücksburg_). Και ο _Hastings_ έγινε _ο Άστιγξ, του Άστιγγος_. Σήμερα έχουμε τη _μάχη του Χέιστινγκς_. Και _οι Βίκινγκς, ο Μελ Μπρουκς, ο Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς, ο Χάουαρντ Χοκς_. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι γενικότερα υπάρχει πια η τάση να διατηρούμε ξεχωριστό το -_s_.



Ο Μπαμπινιώτης, στο ετυμολογικό του λεξικό, έγραψε *κόμικς* (και όχι *κόμιξ*) από το αγγλοαμερ. comics (στις Η.Π.Α 1915-1920), πληθ. του ελληνογενούς αγγλ. comic (κυρ. στη φράση *comic strips * ''κωμικά σχέδια'') από το λατ. comicus από το ελληνικό *κωμικός*.


----------



## kostas300 (Jun 19, 2012)

"Περιπέτεια" το καλύτερο κομιξ που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ!! προσπαθώ να συγκεντρώσω όλη τη σειρά, έχει κανείς τεύχη να αγοράσω?


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα, έχω μάθει να ζω με τον όρο *κομίστας*. Ανακάλυψα μάλιστα ότι από τον _κομίστα_ έχουν προκύψει και αρκετές χρήσεις του επιθέτου _κομιστικός_. Για να μην μπερδευτείτε με τα ευρήματα για _κομιστικός_ = μεταφορικός, θα πρέπει να ψάξετε για τον νεολογισμό μαζί με _κόμιξ_ ή _κόμικς_ ή _κομίστας_.


----------

